
Angry Birds creator Rovio stock loses over half of it's value in a single day - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/andry-birds-rovio-stock-loses-half-value-in-a-day
======
oblib
The IPO for this has never made sense to me.

Games like this are akin to hit songs, they have a limited amount of time at
the top of the charts and the competition to be there with the next "big hit"
is immense.

By the time this IPO was issued they had pretty much sucked everything out
their "15 minutes" with "Angry Birds" and many of the game's users had moved
on.

So, this should have made investors ask "where are you going from here?" and I
never heard a great answer to that.

"the drop in share price also cost Finnish pension funds dearly. Finnish
pension insurance companies Varma, Ilmarinen, Elo and State pension fund hold
a large state in the former star of the mobile gaming industry."

That smells a bit to me. I would think that pension funds would be very
conservatively managed and I don't see how the Rovio IPO could be considered
anything other than "risky". A "small stake"? Yeah, I can see that, but not a
huge bet.

If I were the regulating agency covering that sort of thing I'd want to sniff
around and into that a bit.

